# Enermax Liqmax II Probleme



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe PCGH Froum-User!
Ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen einen gebrauchten PC bzw. CPU, Mainboard und WaKü gekauft. Hierbei handelt es sich um den I7 4770k auf 3,5ghz! Die Wasserkühlung ist die Liqmax II von Enermax. 
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem: Sobald ich PUBG starte und auf der Map spawne, wird der der CPU 85-99 C° warm. Ist das normal? Neue Wärmeleitpaste ist bereits drauf. Ab ca. 94 C° taktet die CPU sich automatisch runter. 

Falls ihr Mainboard, Netzteil, Ram etc. braucht:

Mainboard: Gigabyte h97N-Wifi (ITX)
Netzeil: Cooler Master 500W Silent Pro
Grafikkarte: MSI RX580 8GB
CPU: I7 4770k (nicht übertaktet!)
Ram: 1x8 GB DDR3 Samsung @1600mhz
Wasserkühlung: Enermax Liqmax II

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2019)

Wie wird die Pumpe gesteuert? Wie die Lüfter?


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Pumpe per "3-pin" Anschluss ( der selbe wie ein normaler Lüfter hat ) auf dem Mainboard im CPU-FAN Anschluss, die beiden Lüfter über ein Verteiler, an den 6 Stück dran gehen, und ein Zusätzlicher Molex Anschluss zur Stromversorgung der Lüfter dient


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2019)

und wie wird der cpu fan geregelt? das klingt danach, als wäre sie aus, bzw einfach nur zu stark gedrosselt.

schliesse sie doch mal direkt mit 12v an, damit sie testweise mit volldampf läuft.


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Wie meinst du direkt mit 12v? An dem CPU Fan ist ja die Pumpe dran.


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2019)

jvstin2k schrieb:


> Wie meinst du direkt mit 12v? An dem CPU Fan ist ja die Pumpe dran.



Es gibt Molex-fan adapter, entweder 5v, 7v oder 12v. sowas hat man nach jahren zigweise rumliegen^^

kann man aber auch selber schnell stecken.

Kannst auch gerne mal testen, wie denn nun genau der cpu anschluiss geregelt wird. schau ins bios oder in der gigabyte app unter windows, je nachdem wie du es machst.


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Bringt auch nichts, komme selbst im Bios während ich nichts mache auf über 80 Grad C.


----------



## the.hai (3. Januar 2019)

Und die Pumpe läuft auch wirklich? Kühler richtig auf CPU montiert?

Eins von beidem kann jetzt nur der Fehler sein.


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2019)

Wenn du die Pumpe an den CPU_Fan angesteckt hast, müsstes du eine Drehzahl auslesen können, wie hoch ist die? (Normal: ~2600rpm)
Der Anschluss wird sicher nicht vom Mainboard geregelt?


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Laut Bios ist die CPU-Lüftergeschwindigkeit bei 2800rpm.


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Bios zeigt die Drehzahl an, also denke ich mal, dass die Pumpe richtig läuft..


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2019)

Die Drehzahl scheint anzuliegen, gehe aber sicher das die Pumpe mit voller Leistung dreht und nicht Temperatur gesteuert von der Drehzahl herunter gesetzt wird. Daher solltest du auch direkt an 12v versuchen um sicher zu gehen das die Pumpe mit voller Leistung läuft. Dann hängt das ganze an der Drehzahl der Lüfter und das diese auch nicht zu spät hoch drehen da Wasser träge reagiert. Es könnte aber auch Luft im System sein und so kann die Wärme nicht übertragen werden oder die Pumpe kann nicht genug Wasserfördern wenn sich darin Luft eingeschlossen hast.

Am besten mal das Gehäuse in allen Richtungen bewegen damit die Luft ggf. zum Radiator gelangen kann.
Wo ist der Radiator verbaut? vorne? oben? Was für ein Radiator ist verbaut?


----------



## jvstin2k (3. Januar 2019)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Der Radiator ist oben verbaut, sprich, über der CPU. Wenn ich den pc starte, hört es sich etwas an, als dass Luft drin sein könnte.


----------

